
Cleaning up AWS with Boto3 - ranman
http://blog.ranman.org/cleaning-up-aws-with-boto3/
======
nodesocket
Netflix Ice ([https://github.com/Netflix/ice](https://github.com/Netflix/ice))
looks amazing. Going to setup tomorrow using the docker image
([https://github.com/jonbrouse/docker-
ice](https://github.com/jonbrouse/docker-ice)) and Amazon EC2 Container
Service.

------
GauntletWizard
I worked somewhere recently where somebody had set up a daily buildbot to make
Amazon images for each of several projects; After two years of this, they were
shelling out $5k/mo in AWS hosting fees for data alone.

------
tbrock
Thanks ranman.

